# toyhauler gas tank



## biker (May 28, 2013)

hey guys, i want to use my 40 gallon gas tank which has never had gas in it to haul 40 more gallons of potable water, i have a 12 volt pump to transfer the water to my fresh tank in the 5er, can i do this or do i have to get another tank,, dont know if there are any chemicals in the tank or not, thanks


----------



## LEN (May 28, 2013)

If the tank has never been use for fuel I would think a good shot of bleach water and then a good rinse with baking soda water to take the bleach away would do the trick. When one considers the tank material that we all have had water from and the source of that water a good gas tank unused should be fine.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (May 29, 2013)

Biker - You could check with the manufacturer and see what they recommend.  They should know how the tank was constructed and of what materials and if there would be any problems using it for water instead of fuel.  Personally I don't think there would be any harm, provided you flush and sterilize the tank first.


----------



## biker (May 29, 2013)

akjimny;83790 said:
			
		

> Biker - You could check with the manufacturer and see what they recommend.  They should know how the tank was constructed and of what materials and if there would be any problems using it for water instead of fuel.  Personally I don't think there would be any harm, provided you flush and sterilize the tank first.



Talked to manufacturer they said no so we are buying a new fresh water tank, found a company that has all sizes,,, thanks to ken you are right as always, great info


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 29, 2013)

Glad they backed me up Biker!!  A gas tank is just not made for potable water......


----------

